# Medicare as Secondary Payer Allowables



## SWilliams804 (Aug 24, 2009)

Please help me!!!  I need documentation!!!

This is the situatation - Aetna was the primary insurance and they allowed $1218.18.  $350 was applied to the deductible and $163.23 was applied to the coinsurance.  Medicare paid $191.14 applied $135.00 towards the deductible and $48.06 towards the coninsurance.  My physicians state that if the primary allowable is $1218.18 Medicare has to pay by these standards, but I spoke with a Medicare rep and they state that they have their own allowables and what I have left over needs to be written off.  Does anyone know where I can get this information in writing????

Thanks,
Stephanie W.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/msp105c03.pdf

Maybe you will find this helpful.


----------

